# sony xm-6020



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

Is this old school enough?

Guy has one in mint condition. Few scrapes/scratches but otherwise looks GREAT

What would it be worth?

I planned to power 2 tweeters with it (80w rms each)

Anyways I'm just wondering if anyone has used this amp or can verify it's actual power output?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They are nice amps. They go around 50 bucks, mint....might be a but more but nothing crazy.


----------

